# Herstelller für Lastendschalter gesucht



## Stromtom (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bei uns in einer Schleuse/Wehr sind Lastendschalter der Firma Siemens (Siemens Nr. 3SJ1 240 - 1AA) verbaut. Leider sind zwei davon defekt und Siemens baut anscheinlich nicht mehr diese Lastendschalter bzw. baut überhaupt keine Lastendschalter mehr. Bei den Lastendschaltern handelt es sich um 3polig schaltende, gussgekapselte Rollenhebelendschalter die in beide richtungen überfahrbar sind. Diese schalten die Antriebsmotoren (400V~ 4 KW )in den Positionen oben/unten lastseitig ab. Ein Umbau auf Steuerendschalter wollen wir möglichst umgehen da dies mit enormen Kosten-und Zeitaufwand verbunden wäre (Erdarbeiten usw.). 
Leider ist mir momentan kein Hersteller für solche Lastenschalter bekannt.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MSB (13 Juni 2008)

Ich hab offengestanden keine Ahnung ob noch wer solche Relikte aus
der Steinzeit der Elektrotechnik baut,
aber warum nicht einfach einen "normalen" handelsüblichen Endschalter,
in Kombination mit einem handelsüblichen Leistungsschütz (400V AC Spule),
wofür du ja sicherlich irgendwo einen kleinen Klemmkasten am Wehr installieren kannst.




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Stromtom (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Ich befürchte nur es wird meinem Chef nicht gefallen.
Kraftwerkstechnik-Außenbereich-Feuchtigkeit- Korrosion-Betriebssicherheit gewährleistet???-noch eine mögliche Fehlerquelle mehr-  mit diesen Argumenten von Ihm werde ich rechnen müssen. :sm19:
Übrigens die Lastendschalter sind auch an Rost und Korrosion gestorben.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## edi (14 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Schmersal T136 Reihe würde in Frage kommen:

http://produkte.schmersal.de/586/523/23037/details.html?lang=de





> Zulässige Motorleistung:bei 400 V Drehstrom 15 kW (Kurzschlussläufer n = 1500 U/min)


 

Den entsprechenden Betätiger musst du noch dazu aussuchen.


----------



## Nico99 (14 Juni 2008)

Hallo!

wir setzen "Dittelbach und Kerzler"-Zählwerke an Wehren und Schleusen ein.
Ich meine, dass die auch diese Rollenhebelschalter haben. Einfach dort mal anrufen, sonst PM an mich.


----------

